# Exam Invigilators?



## newnewguy (Apr 24, 2014)

Are there any exam invigilators in Dubai? I will need one in the near/distant future for some exams.

Thank you


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

How strict is your school with the invigilator? Do they need somebody qualified as such or can it just be somebody who isn't related to you and won't profit from letting you cheat?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking for one as well, who cannot be related to me or be my friend.

Can be anyone who is :

 Accountant
 Chiropractor
 Dentist
 Engineer
 Legal practitioner
 Medical practitioner
 Nurse
 Optometrist
 Patent attorney
 Pharmacist
 Physiotherapist
 Psychologist
 Teacher
 Trademark attorney
 Veterinary surgeon


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

How many hours are these exams and what is required? I'm an engineer.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Val_TX said:


> How many hours are these exams and what is required? I'm an engineer.


I believe no more than a couple of hours, I am going to need to sit for two exams after 2-3 months, and two more 2-3 months after that.

My university advised me that I will need to register the request for a private invigilator, providing the invigilator details, once approved, the following is required (and I quote the email from the university) :




> The invigilator is responsible for providing:
> 
>  Adequate examination conditions (privacy, seating, lighting)
>  Personal supervision throughout the entire exam (including ensuring that you do not use computers or mobile devices to access the internet)
> ...


if you're up to do that, let me know how much you'd expect in return for your services and we can work something out


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, now you've made contact, can you please switch to PM. Thank you and good luck.


----------



## MTHAKUR (May 7, 2017)

Hi, I am a Finance Professional, but I can be available only on Friday. Is it possible to work on Friday only?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MTHAKUR said:


> Hi, I am a Finance Professional, but I can be available only on Friday. Is it possible to work on Friday only?


Welcome to the forum

This thread is more than 2 years old!


----------

